# محرك ستيرلنغ لكل من يبحث عن معلومات باللغة العربية



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (16 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم .
هاذا مشروع السنة الرابعة حول مجرك ستيرلنغ في جامعة دمشق 2007 ارجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع 
ونسالكم الدعاء

*****************
تم إرفاق الملف بصيغة pdf
د.محمد باشراحيل.


----------



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (24 نوفمبر 2010)

نحن لا ننتظر الثناء من احد 
ولكن ليقل لنا احدكم فقط رايه بما قرا


----------



## Hatim Shakki (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## المتكامل (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على مجهودك ..............................


----------



## Badran Mohammed (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله في مؤلف الكتاب 
بارك الله في رافع المرفق
مع التقدير


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (2 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نجمة السماء (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا المجهود الذي سيستفيد منه الكثيرين مما فيه من معلومات مفيدة واسلوب كتابة جيد مشكور


----------



## السيد نور الدين (8 ديسمبر 2010)

مممممششششكككوووررر جدا جدا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 ديسمبر 2010)

أبو عبد الرؤوف قال:


> السلام عليكم .
> هاذا مشروع السنة الرابعة حول مجرك ستيرلنغ في جامعة دمشق 2007 ارجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع
> ونسالكم الدعاء


 

وعليكم السلام مهندس أبو عبدالرؤوف 
البحث شامل للعديد من النظريات وقد تصفحته سريعا جدا.
وهو بحث جيد بصورة عامة .. 
إلا أنني لاحظت أن المراجع لا تشمل أبحاث وأوراق بحثية سابقة . 

أشكرك على مشاركتك لزملائك المهندسين بوضعه للإستفادة .
كما انني أرفقته بصيغة pdf
سوف أنقل الموضوع لقسم الطاقة المتجددة والبديلة..

وفقك الله وجعل النجاح سبيلك. ​


----------



## captain bibo (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ألف شكر وجزاك الرحمن عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً لك كتاب ممتاز 
بارك الله فيك 
جزاك الله خيراً
:20::20::20::20::20::20:​


----------



## حسين فياض الدليمي (11 مارس 2011)

ارجو وضع رسوم وخرائط تصميمية لمحرك ستيرلنغ


----------



## الثعلب2000 (12 مارس 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (12 مارس 2011)

روعه اخي الحبيب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد معشوق (27 مارس 2011)

مشكورعلى الجهود


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جذيلا اخي الكريم بانتظار جديدك انشاء الله


----------

